# LP Gas stove and two regulators..?



## DeanPk (Aug 9, 2008)

I have a LP gas stove range with oven in kitchen. I am changing the outside gas tank to a smaller size - just a 20lb tank as the stove is in a camp location and does not get used that much.

My 20lb tank has a QCC1 connection and I have a regulator for the tank. It then goes copper tubing inside to the stove. And I notice the stove has another regulator where the gas line connects.

Can I have two regulators in the gas line? One is at the tank and then one is at the stove itself?

Before I connect it it up I am wondering if this is a problem? Will the lowered pressure gas get through the second regulator?

Thanks.


----------



## Protocol. (May 31, 2012)

Yes. Typically the bottle reg will drop pressure to about 1/2 psi max. The appliance regulator will drop the pressure further.

The reason there are two regulators is because you don't want bottle pressure in your house, but you need enough pressure to work it's way down the line. The appliance needs much lower pressure to mix air/fuel properly.


----------



## DeanPk (Aug 9, 2008)

Cannot seem to get gas through the two regulators. My old bottle which was a 100 gallon bottle had no regulator. The stove does have a regulator. My new small 20lb bottle I can only get gas out with a QCC1 connection and I have two QCC1 connectors but both have regulators. One of my regulators is adjustable but even with it fully open no gas was getting into the stove burners. Could smell nothing either.

Is it possible there is not enough pressure to get gas through the second regulator on the stove? As I say previously there was no regulator on the bottle and now I have two regulators one at the bottle and one at the stove the short 12 foot copper tube line.

Also the line goes from 1/2" to 3/8" at the stove.

There did seem to be gas getting into the line past the first regulator as when I disconnected the line there was a release of gas from the line itself.

Do I simply have to get gas out of my bottle without a bottle regulator and just have the single regulator at the stove? (Can't try that at the moment as I have not the right connections.)


----------



## Protocol. (May 31, 2012)

It's possible.

What is the pressure after the first? If there was no reg before you may need to remove or adjust the reg's. You will need to figure out pressures with a manometer to set up proper pressure.


----------



## DeanPk (Aug 9, 2008)

Don't have pressure meter. I will try without a reg at the bottle. The stove regulator is under the range. When I lift the range up I find it. It has a nut and a finger tightening small knob. The flat nut is in the center of the regulator - looks fixed. And a small knob that has a thread and a small cap with gripping etches in it. This small knob is on top of the reg on the output side. Looks like it is supposed to be adjusted but it can't be moved by my fingers. Probably has not been moved in 20 years.

What do you think that small knob adjusts?

Thanks.


----------



## Protocol. (May 31, 2012)

Shouldn't have 2 knobs. Should just have a single adjustment screw under a cap and a vent. Screwing the adjustment "in" or tightening will increase pressure, out will decrease pressure.

You certainly will need a manometer to correctly set up pressure. Incorrect combustion can cause carbon monoxide, soot, etc. Carbon monoxide is extremely dangerous in enclosed spaces.


----------



## DeanPk (Aug 9, 2008)

Ok thanks for your help.


----------



## DeanPk (Aug 9, 2008)

I eliminated the old and varied tubing and put 3/8 tubing. For testing I put the 20lb tank next to the stove and opened the tank regulator until the stove regulator passed gas and it lit and burn't good.


----------



## Protocol. (May 31, 2012)

How do you know it burnt good? Was there two visible blue cones? Any yellow tipping? Was the flame lazy at all or searching for air? 

Just because the flame is blue does not mean good flame. Just because there IS a flame does not mean good flame. There still can be carbon monoxide produced.


----------

